# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω..

## nikolinos

ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΡΟΥΤΙΝΑ...
ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΠΥΚΙΝΔΙΝΗ ΕΙΝΑ///
ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ...ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ..ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ...
ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ?
ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ?
ΤΙ ΕΧΩ?
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ?
ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙΣ?
ΑΥΤΗ Η ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ...ΤΟ "ΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙΣ"
ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΟΣΑ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΩ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΩ..
ΠΟΝΑΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΝΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ..

----------


## elis

Καποιοι τρελοι ειναι φλωροι κ καποιοι ειναι κομαντα

----------


## Sonia

Από άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού δεν τρελαίνεσαι. Απλά ταλαιπωριέσαι. Πόσο καιρό έχεις αυτό το θέμα και τι έχεις κάνει για να το καταπολεμήσεις;

----------


## elis

Αδερφε εγω δε πιστευω γτ ειμαι τρελοσ αλλα εσυ κανε μια προσευχη να εχει καλα ο θεοσ τουσ γονεισ σου τουσ χρειαζεσαι

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Same here. Πιστεύω Δεν αλλάζει όμως η κατάσταση. Ειδικά αν είσαι και φτωχαδακι, ή αν δεν έχεις και καμιά κοπέλα να ασχοληθείς. Γάμησε τα. Ώρες ώρες λέω δεν με κόβει να τελειώνουμε.

----------


## Delmember031219

Φίλε, κανείς δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα καταντήσει. Αν είναι και φτωχός όπως λέει και ο disillusioned. Αλλά τίποτα δεν έχει κριθεί ακόμα και ας μοιάζουν όλα μαύρα. Μην αγχώνεσαι με μελλοντικά σενάρια.

----------


## nikolinos

> Από άγχος και κρίσεις πανικού δεν τρελαίνεσαι. Απλά ταλαιπωριέσαι. Πόσο καιρό έχεις αυτό το θέμα και τι έχεις κάνει για να το καταπολεμήσεις;


πριν 8 περιπου μηνες επαθα μια ενω σκεφτομουν αρκετα πολυ για κατι εξετασεις..ανεβαινα και μια ανηφορα και ετσι οπςσ χτυπαγε η καρδια μου και με το αγχος που ειχα την επαθα....στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν καρδια και αρχιζα να τρεχω σε καποιο κοντινο μαγαζι..χεσιμο κανονικο

----------


## nikolinos

> Same here. Πιστεύω Δεν αλλάζει όμως η κατάσταση. Ειδικά αν είσαι και φτωχαδακι, ή αν δεν έχεις και καμιά κοπέλα να ασχοληθείς. Γάμησε τα. Ώρες ώρες λέω δεν με κόβει να τελειώνουμε.


ασε αδελφε τις ιδιες σκεψεις...

----------


## Sonia

Τι έκανες για να το ξεπεράσεις δεν μας είπες όμως;

----------


## beautifullife

> ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΡΟΥΤΙΝΑ...
> ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΠΥΚΙΝΔΙΝΗ ΕΙΝΑ///
> ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ...ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ..ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ...
> ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ?
> ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ?
> ΤΙ ΕΧΩ?
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ?
> ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙΣ?
> ΑΥΤΗ Η ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ...ΤΟ "ΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙΣ"
> ...


τα ίδια και εγώ. εκεί που νομίζω ότι είμαι καλύτερα από πριν, τσουπ αρχίζουν ξανά οι σκέψεις και φοβάμαι μήπως πάθω καμιά κρίση πανικού. Αλλά να ξες ότι στο χέρι μας είναι για να ξεπεραστεί αυτό σταδιακά

----------


## andreaswolf

> Same here. Πιστεύω Δεν αλλάζει όμως η κατάσταση. Ειδικά αν είσαι και φτωχαδακι, ή αν δεν έχεις και καμιά κοπέλα να ασχοληθείς. Γάμησε τα. Ώρες ώρες λέω δεν με κόβει να τελειώνουμε.


Αυτο ειναι τερμα λαθος. Εισαι πολυ απαισιοδοξος/η. Το αν θα καταφερει να ξεπερασει καποιος το προβλημα που κουβαλα ειτε λεγεται κρισεις πανικου,ειτε κοινωνικη φοβια κ.τ.λ εξαρταται απο τη χρονιοτητα του προβληματος και απο την προσπαθεια που καταβαλλει. Το να σηκωσει καποιος τα χερια ψηλα και να παρατησει οποια προσπαθεια για λυση του προβληματος αυτο ειναι ηττα. Εγω οσο ζω θα προσπαθω και θα ελπιζω και ας μην το ξεπερασω ποτε . Τουλαχιστον θα ξερω οταν ερθει η ωρα μου οτι δεν εκατσα με σταυρωμενα τα χερια και το πολεμησα. Γι'αυτο πολεμηστε αδερφια με οποιο τροπο. Αυτος ο πολεμος δεν εχει κανονες

----------


## Delmember031219

> Αυτο ειναι τερμα λαθος. Εισαι πολυ απαισιοδοξος/η. Το αν θα καταφερει να ξεπερασει καποιος το προβλημα που κουβαλα ειτε λεγεται κρισεις πανικου,ειτε κοινωνικη φοβια κ.τ.λ εξαρταται απο τη χρονιοτητα του προβληματος και απο την προσπαθεια που καταβαλλει. Το να σηκωσει καποιος τα χερια ψηλα και να παρατησει οποια προσπαθεια για λυση του προβληματος αυτο ειναι ηττα. Εγω οσο ζω θα προσπαθω και θα ελπιζω και ας μην το ξεπερασω ποτε . Τουλαχιστον θα ξερω οταν ερθει η ωρα μου οτι δεν εκατσα με σταυρωμενα τα χερια και το πολεμησα. Γι'αυτο πολεμηστε αδερφια με οποιο τροπο. Αυτος ο πολεμος δεν εχει κανονες


Σωστό αυτό που λες. Αλλά ανάλογα και τις αντοχές του καθενός. Κάποιες μέρες λες "θα το παλέψω" και σε μια στιγμή όλα μαυρίζουν. Σκοτάδι γεμίζει το μυαλό σου. Και πόσο να αντέξεις αυτές τις εναλλαγές και τις απογοητεύσεις. Βάλε και τους εξωγενείς παράγοντες πέρα από τον πόλεμο με το εαυτό σου. πχ έλλειψη χρημάτων, "ηλίθιοι" άνθρωποι, ανεργία, άθλιο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον κτλ Αλλά γενικά δεν πρέπει να παραδοθούμε.

----------


## deletedmember060818a

> Αυτο ειναι τερμα λαθος. Εισαι πολυ απαισιοδοξος/η. Το αν θα καταφερει να ξεπερασει καποιος το προβλημα που κουβαλα ειτε λεγεται κρισεις πανικου,ειτε κοινωνικη φοβια κ.τ.λ εξαρταται απο τη χρονιοτητα του προβληματος και απο την προσπαθεια που καταβαλλει. Το να σηκωσει καποιος τα χερια ψηλα και να παρατησει οποια προσπαθεια για λυση του προβληματος αυτο ειναι ηττα. Εγω οσο ζω θα προσπαθω και θα ελπιζω και ας μην το ξεπερασω ποτε . Τουλαχιστον θα ξερω οταν ερθει η ωρα μου οτι δεν εκατσα με σταυρωμενα τα χερια και το πολεμησα. Γι'αυτο πολεμηστε αδερφια με οποιο τροπο. Αυτος ο πολεμος δεν εχει κανονες


Τι να παλέψω ρε φίλε, πόσο πια να παλεύω; βαρέθηκα να παλεύω και να παίρνω παντού τα αρχίδια μου και να βλέπω άλλους μια ζωή να μην κοπιαζουν για τίποτα και όλα να τους πάνε ρολόι.. Να έχουν τα πάντα. Βαρέθηκα να είμαι ένας αγάμητος 28 χρονών μαλάκας που είναι ανίκανος να μείνει μόνος και μένει με τους γονείς γιατί παίρνω αρχίδια μισθό και δεν έχω ούτε αυτοκίνητο. Έλεος πια . Ούτε το θάρρος δεν έχω να με τελειώνω ο ίδιος. ένα θετικό στη γαμημενη τη ζωή μου δεν έχω δει, Αντε στο διάολο πια.

----------


## elis

Μια φορα στρατιωτησ για παντα στρατιωτησ

----------


## elis

Ταλιμπανακια ετοιμαστειτε για στρατιωτεσ οι υπολοιποι να σπουδασουν

----------


## stefamw

> Τι να παλέψω ρε φίλε, πόσο πια να παλεύω; βαρέθηκα να παλεύω και να παίρνω παντού τα αρχίδια μου και να βλέπω άλλους μια ζωή να μην κοπιαζουν για τίποτα και όλα να τους πάνε ρολόι.. Να έχουν τα πάντα. Βαρέθηκα να είμαι ένας αγάμητος 28 χρονών μαλάκας που είναι ανίκανος να μείνει μόνος και μένει με τους γονείς γιατί παίρνω αρχίδια μισθό και δεν έχω ούτε αυτοκίνητο. Έλεος πια . Ούτε το θάρρος δεν έχω να με τελειώνω ο ίδιος. ένα θετικό στη γαμημενη τη ζωή μου δεν έχω δει, Αντε στο διάολο πια.


Βαλε με και μενα στο club φιλε μου, 26 χρονων με κοινωνικη φοβια. Η μονη διαφορα μαυτα που εγραψες ειναι η ηλικια, ολα τα αλλα ιδια! Βαρεθηκα να βλεπω επιτυχημενους ανθρωπους με καλα αυτοκινητα, σχεση, δουλεια και κοινωνικο κυκλο να τους πανε ολα οπως τα θελουν. Η ζωη μου ειναι τελειως ασκητικη, ιδια ρουτινα καθε μερα, παρεα καμια και εχω αρχισει να βαριεμαι τα χομπυ μου. Βαλε τα οικονομικα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει η οικογενεια μου και γω και τη ζωη σε χωριο, αυτο το πραγμα που ζω δεν λεγεται ζωη. Απλα υπαρχω.

----------


## Delmember031219

> Βαλε με και μενα στο club φιλε μου, 26 χρονων με κοινωνικη φοβια. Η μονη διαφορα μαυτα που εγραψες ειναι η ηλικια, ολα τα αλλα ιδια! Βαρεθηκα να βλεπω επιτυχημενους ανθρωπους με καλα αυτοκινητα, σχεση, δουλεια και κοινωνικο κυκλο να τους πανε ολα οπως τα θελουν. Η ζωη μου ειναι τελειως ασκητικη, ιδια ρουτινα καθε μερα, παρεα καμια και εχω αρχισει να βαριεμαι τα χομπυ μου. Βαλε τα οικονομικα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει η οικογενεια μου και γω και τη ζωη σε χωριο, αυτο το πραγμα που ζω δεν λεγεται ζωη. Απλα υπαρχω.


Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, απλά και λόγω της συζήτησης και για τα παραδείγματα που φέρνεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να βλέπεις τον κάθε τσόγλανο κάγκουρα που με τα χρήματα του μπαμπά του ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ την επιτυχία του. ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ την εργασία του, ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ την σχέση του και ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ και τον να 'χαμε να λέγαμε κοινωνικό κύκλο. Τα "ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ" μεταφορικά αλλά και κάποια κυριολεκτικά. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος ζει μια πολύ πιο απλή ζωή από τις φανταχτερές μαλακίες που από μικρά παιδιά μας ταΐζουν. Θα παλέψεις για να κατακτήσεις πολύ ποιο δύσκολα κάποια πράγματα που οι άλλοι τα έχουν στανταρ και μάλιστα τα περιφρονούν και τα καταστρέφουν. Σε αυτό συμφωνώ.
Να σου πω κάτι απλό πέρα από αυτά που μας πασάρουν. Μπορείς να έχεις μια δουλειά, μια κοπέλα και έναν δυο πραγματικούς φίλους; Και την υγεία σου. Αυτά εννοώ βασικά και τα άλλα ούτε που με αγγίζουν. Νομίζω πως θα συμφωνήσεις. Απλά μην αισθάνεσαι χειρότερα από αυτά τα ψεύτικα που βλέπουμε τριγύρω μας. Και πάλι λέω πως καταλαβαίνω τι λες απλά στέκομαι στα παραδείγματα που δίνεις. Φιλικά.

----------


## elis

Ο τσογλανοσ καγκουρασ εχει βοηθησει πολυ κοσμο φιλουσ του γτ δουλευει απο 7 χρονων κι οταν ηταν μικροσ δουλευε με τουσ μεγαλουσ κ πηγε σε πολεμο εχει εμπειριεσ που δε φανταζεσαι κ ξερει πραγματα που δε διανοησε οπωσ θεραπεια για τα ψυχολογικα απο την εκκλησια με ταπεινωση κι αγαπη απο τα γυμναστηρια με συμπληρωματα απο τισ ουσιεσ με συνδυασμουσ τελοσ οι γιατροι ανακαλυψαν κατι που αποκαθιστα τη βλαβη κ τα φαρμακα κανονικα αυτα τα εχουμε στη θεσσαλονικη ρωτα οποιον θελεισ απο εδω να σ πει

----------


## ioannis2

> Καποιοι τρελοι ειναι φλωροι κ καποιοι ειναι κομαντα


Σωστό αυτό!

----------


## ioannis2

> Βαλε με και μενα στο club φιλε μου, 26 χρονων με κοινωνικη φοβια. Η μονη διαφορα μαυτα που εγραψες ειναι η ηλικια, ολα τα αλλα ιδια! Βαρεθηκα να βλεπω επιτυχημενους ανθρωπους με καλα αυτοκινητα, σχεση, δουλεια και κοινωνικο κυκλο να τους πανε ολα οπως τα θελουν. Η ζωη μου ειναι τελειως ασκητικη, ιδια ρουτινα καθε μερα, παρεα καμια και εχω αρχισει να βαριεμαι τα χομπυ μου. Βαλε τα οικονομικα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει η οικογενεια μου και γω και τη ζωη σε χωριο, αυτο το πραγμα που ζω δεν λεγεται ζωη. Απλα υπαρχω.


Να κάνεις αυτό που φοβάσαι να κάνεις παρά το αντίθετο. Κάνε κάθε μέρα υπερβάσεις, δλδ εκεί που η γνώριμη φωνή μέσα σου σε αποτρέπει, εσύ κάνε το αντίθετο, μέχρι να εξοικειωθείς με την υπέρβαση. Τότε, σταδιακά ο φόβος φεύγει. Ο φόβος, μας κάνει να τα βλέπουμε όλα βουνό. Κάνοντας υπερβάσεις θα ανακαλύπτεις ότι εκεί που πίστευες πως κάτι είναι βουνό, τα πράγματα τελικά ήταν κατά πολύ πιο εύκολα. Και ξεκίνα να το κάνεις αυτό όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται, τώρα που η ηλικία σου επιτρέπει αλλαγές στο χαρακτήρα.

----------


## Delmember031219

> Να κάνεις αυτό που φοβάσαι να κάνεις παρά το αντίθετο. Κάνε κάθε μέρα υπερβάσεις, δλδ εκεί που η γνώριμη φωνή μέσα σου σε αποτρέπει, εσύ κάνε το αντίθετο, μέχρι να εξοικειωθείς με την υπέρβαση. Τότε, σταδιακά ο φόβος φεύγει. Ο φόβος, μας κάνει να τα βλέπουμε όλα βουνό. Κάνοντας υπερβάσεις θα ανακαλύπτεις ότι εκεί που πίστευες *πως κάτι είναι βουνό, τα πράγματα τελικά ήταν κατά πολύ πιο εύκολα*. Και ξεκίνα να το κάνεις αυτό όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται, τώρα που η ηλικία σου επιτρέπει αλλαγές στο χαρακτήρα.


Πάρα πολύ σωστό αλλά όχι εύκολο. Μόνο έτσι. Και μην περιμένετε βοήθεια από κανέναν. Πόσο μάλλον από συγγενείς. Βοήθεια έχουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα κανείς δεν θέλει να ασχολείται. Πρόσφατα πέτυχα κάτι που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σκεφτώ πως θα το πετύχω. Και πράγματι ήταν πολύ ποιο εύκολο απ οτι φανταζόμουν. Και μην σας τρομάζει η λέξη υπέρβαση. Υπέρβαση μπορεί να είναι και κάτι καθημερινό που εσένα σου φαίνεται βουνό. Σκεφτείτε τι είναι αυτό που σας καταστρέφει, που σας ρουφάει την θέληση για το οτιδήποτε και ίσως βάλετε την σκέψη σας σε μια σειρά και μπορέσετε να αλλάξετε σιγά σιγά κάποια πράγματα. Εγώ είμαι υπερβολικά απαισιόδοξος για τα πάντα. Δεν πιστεύω σε βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας και ούτε πως άμα κάνω γυμναστική(που το ακούω συχνά) ή πάω να ανέβω σε κάνα βουνό και αυτομαστιγωθώ ή κλειστώ σε καμιά σπηλιά θα μου έρθει η φώτιση. Αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα.

----------


## ioannis2

> Πάρα πολύ σωστό αλλά όχι εύκολο. Μόνο έτσι. Και μην περιμένετε βοήθεια από κανέναν. Πόσο μάλλον από συγγενείς. Βοήθεια έχουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα κανείς δεν θέλει να ασχολείται. Πρόσφατα πέτυχα κάτι που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σκεφτώ πως θα το πετύχω. Και πράγματι ήταν πολύ ποιο εύκολο απ οτι φανταζόμουν. Και μην σας τρομάζει η λέξη υπέρβαση. Υπέρβαση μπορεί να είναι και κάτι καθημερινό που εσένα σου φαίνεται βουνό. Σκεφτείτε τι είναι αυτό που σας καταστρέφει, που σας ρουφάει την θέληση για το οτιδήποτε και ίσως βάλετε την σκέψη σας σε μια σειρά και μπορέσετε να αλλάξετε σιγά σιγά κάποια πράγματα. Εγώ είμαι υπερβολικά απαισιόδοξος για τα πάντα. Δεν πιστεύω σε βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας και ούτε πως άμα κάνω γυμναστική(που το ακούω συχνά) ή πάω να ανέβω σε κάνα βουνό και αυτομαστιγωθώ ή κλειστώ σε καμιά σπηλιά θα μου έρθει η φώτιση. Αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα.


Συμφωνώ! Στην ουσία μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα. Η απαισιοδοξία φεύγει με τα αποτελέσματα της υπέρβασης, σαν κι αυτό που πρόσφατα πέτυχες.
Οι άνθρωποι όχι μόνο δεν θα ασχοληθούν μαζί σου, αλλά άμα δουν πως δεν τολμάς θα σε εκλάβουν για αδύνατο, για ευκολη λεία και θα σε εκμεταλλευτούν. Λίγο να τους δώσεις να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είσαι του χεριού τους (κι αυτο μια μορφή υπέρβασης είναι) θα αλλάξει ο τρόπος σκέψης τους για σενα.

----------


## andreaswolf

> Πάρα πολύ σωστό αλλά όχι εύκολο. Μόνο έτσι. Και μην περιμένετε βοήθεια από κανέναν. Πόσο μάλλον από συγγενείς. Βοήθεια έχουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα κανείς δεν θέλει να ασχολείται. Πρόσφατα πέτυχα κάτι που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σκεφτώ πως θα το πετύχω. Και πράγματι ήταν πολύ ποιο εύκολο απ οτι φανταζόμουν. Και μην σας τρομάζει η λέξη υπέρβαση. Υπέρβαση μπορεί να είναι και κάτι καθημερινό που εσένα σου φαίνεται βουνό. Σκεφτείτε τι είναι αυτό που σας καταστρέφει, που σας ρουφάει την θέληση για το οτιδήποτε και ίσως βάλετε την σκέψη σας σε μια σειρά και μπορέσετε να αλλάξετε σιγά σιγά κάποια πράγματα. Εγώ είμαι υπερβολικά απαισιόδοξος για τα πάντα. Δεν πιστεύω σε βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας και ούτε πως άμα κάνω γυμναστική(που το ακούω συχνά) ή πάω να ανέβω σε κάνα βουνό και αυτομαστιγωθώ ή κλειστώ σε καμιά σπηλιά θα μου έρθει η φώτιση. Αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα.


Ποιος ειπε οτι θα ενδιαφερθει καποιος για το προβλημα μας?? Εγω το ειπα σε 3 κοντινους μου φιλους ο ενας μαλιστα σπουδαζει και ψυχολογια ομως και οι 3 τους ηταν αδιαφοροι γι'αυτο. Ο καθενας μονος του θα λυσει το προβλημα του και οσο πιο γρηγορα το συνειδητοποιησει τοσο καλυτερα. Εχω μελετησει αρκετα βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας και εχω βγαλει το συμπερασμα οτι απο μονα τους δεν βοηθανε(αντε να βοηθησουν καποιο με ηπια μορφη). Χρειαζεται και ψυχολογος παιδια, ειδικος σε αυτα τα θεματα και οχι οποιος να'ναι. Εγω τωρα μελεταω καποια βιβλια για το κοινωνικο αγχος, βλεπω και καποια σχετικα βιντεο στο youtube ωστε οταν παω σε ψυχολογο σε λιγους μηνες να εχω πληρη επιγνωση του προβληματος μου. Εσεις τι κανετε? Σηκωθειτε απο τον κωλο σας και σταματηστε να μιζεριαζετε.

----------


## elis

Αμα εχεισ πληρη επιγνωση του προβληματοσ αχρηστο να πασ σε ψυχολογο

----------


## Sonia

Εγώ πάλι βλέπω τον θεματοθέτη να μην έχει απαντήσει εδώ και μέρες. Για εμένα είναι ένα πού μεγάλο θετικό το ότι ξέρει από την αρχή τι έχει όπως και οι περισσότεροι πλέον με τέτοια θέματα. Όταν εμένα με πιάσαν ας πούμε κάτι κρίσεις πανικού πριν καμιά 12αρια χρόνια, όχι δεκαετίες πίσω, μου πήρε μήνες να καταλάβω ότι είναι κρίσεις πανικού, τριγύρναγα στους γιατρούς σαν χαζή κι ο καθένας μου έλεγε τα δικά του κι εννοείται ότι αισθανόμουν όλο και χειρότερα. Τώρα υπάρχουν ένα σωρό πληροφορίες τριγύρω, είναι ένα θέμα που το έχει πολύς κόσμος, μιλάει ανοιχτά για αυτό. Εγώ σε ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο δεν πήγα ποτέ διότι έμαθα να τα ελέγχω αυτά μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια και συχνά κατα τύχη, αλλά αν είναι απαραίτητο, ο θεματοθέτης να μην διστάσει να πάει. Πάντως ας δοκιμάσει πρώτα λίγο τα κλασσικά: Αναπνοές, περπάτημα, κόψιμο καφέδων, μέτρημα αντίστροφα όταν τον πιάνει κτλ. Θέλει προσπάθεια.

----------


## Delmember031219

> Εγώ πάλι βλέπω τον θεματοθέτη να μην έχει απαντήσει εδώ και μέρες. Για εμένα είναι ένα πού μεγάλο θετικό το ότι ξέρει από την αρχή τι έχει όπως και οι περισσότεροι πλέον με τέτοια θέματα. Όταν εμένα με πιάσαν ας πούμε κάτι κρίσεις πανικού πριν καμιά 12αρια χρόνια, όχι δεκαετίες πίσω, μου πήρε μήνες να καταλάβω ότι είναι κρίσεις πανικού, τριγύρναγα στους γιατρούς σαν χαζή κι ο καθένας μου έλεγε τα δικά του κι εννοείται ότι αισθανόμουν όλο και χειρότερα. Τώρα υπάρχουν ένα σωρό πληροφορίες τριγύρω, είναι ένα θέμα που το έχει πολύς κόσμος, μιλάει ανοιχτά για αυτό. Εγώ σε ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο δεν πήγα ποτέ διότι έμαθα να τα ελέγχω αυτά μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια και συχνά κατα τύχη, αλλά αν είναι απαραίτητο, ο θεματοθέτης να μην διστάσει να πάει. Πάντως ας δοκιμάσει πρώτα λίγο τα κλασσικά: Αναπνοές, περπάτημα, κόψιμο καφέδων, μέτρημα αντίστροφα όταν τον πιάνει κτλ. Θέλει προσπάθεια.


Σόνια, είχες ή έχεις και κατάθλιψη; Ή μόνο κρίσεις πανικού;

----------


## Sonia

Κατάθλιψη δεν έχω και δεν είχα, απ΄όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον.  :Smile:

----------


## Delmember031219

Νομίζω πως στην κατάθλιψη το πρώτο που βοηθάει είναι να έχεις κάποιον δικό σου που να καταλαβαίνει και να θέλει να βοηθήσει. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα (χρόνια κατάθλιψη) χωρίς ψυχιάτρους. Η λύση τους ήταν τα χάπια και δεν τα ήθελα. Αλλά στη αγχώδη διαταραχή και σε άλλα παρόμοια μπορούν να βοηθήσουν οι ψυχοθεραπευτές. Νομίζω πως ο ψυχίατρος, στην κατάθλιψη, έχει το ρόλο ενός φίλου στον οποίο μπορείς να μιλήσεις ελεύθερα. Γιατί εξάλλου είναι και το αντικείμενο του. Αλλά παραπέρα τι άλλο να κάνει εκτός από χάπια;




> Κατάθλιψη δεν έχω και δεν είχα, απ΄όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον.


Γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα. Επειδή δεν βοηθήθηκες από γιατρούς. Και οπότε δεν έχεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να τα σκαλίζουμε.  :Smile:

----------


## andreas86

> Βαλε με και μενα στο club φιλε μου, 26 χρονων με κοινωνικη φοβια. Η μονη διαφορα μαυτα που εγραψες ειναι η ηλικια, ολα τα αλλα ιδια! Βαρεθηκα να βλεπω επιτυχημενους ανθρωπους με καλα αυτοκινητα, σχεση, δουλεια και κοινωνικο κυκλο να τους πανε ολα οπως τα θελουν. Η ζωη μου ειναι τελειως ασκητικη, ιδια ρουτινα καθε μερα, παρεα καμια και εχω αρχισει να βαριεμαι τα χομπυ μου. Βαλε τα οικονομικα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει η οικογενεια μου και γω και τη ζωη σε χωριο, αυτο το πραγμα που ζω δεν λεγεται ζωη. Απλα υπαρχω.


Έλα να γίνουμε πολλοί στο club..

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## stefamw

Αυξανομαστε βλεπω. 
Δεν ξερω αν φταιει η ζωη στο χωριο μαζι με την κοινωνικη φοβια και την απομονωση, αλλα εκτος απο κοινωνικη φοβια εχω και ανηδονια. Καταθλιψη δεν το λεω ακομα, γιατι εξακολουθω να βρισκω τη δυναμη να φαω, να κανω ενα μπανιο, να παω εστω και μονος για μια βουτια στη θαλασσα, αλλα πλεον με δυσκολια. Τρωω μεγαλες ποσοτητες φαγητου που μαρεσει, μαλλον γιατι δεν βρισκω ευχαριστηση σε τιποτα αλλο στη ζωη και το φαγητο μου δινει ευχαριστηση. Ασκουμαι οσο μπορω και γιαυτο μαλλον μενω παντα στα ιδια κιλα. Μου αρεσε παλια η ορειβασια, πλεον πηγαινω στο βουνο χωρις καμια ιδιαιτερη ορεξη απλα για να κουνηθουν λιγο οι μυες στο σωμα μου. 

Αν ημουν και ανθρωπος της θρησκειας, πιστευω πως θα ειχα κανει το μοναχισμο "επαγγελμα" στο αγιο ορος (επαγγελμα μεταφορικα γιατι οι μοναχοι ειναι αμισθοι).
Αλλωστε η ζωη μου αν εξαιρεσουμε το θρησκευτικο κομματι δεν διαφερει και πολυ απο αυτη ενος καλογερου, σχεση δεν υπαρχει και δεν υπηρχε, παρεες δεν υπαρχουν, ζωη στην εξοχη εδω στο χωριο, το χειμωνα μαζευα ξυλα για το τζακι γιατι οικονομικα δεν βγαιναμε, "ασκητευω" στη φυση οταν παω για solo camping σε μεγαλα υψομετρα για να δω τη θεα και να ακουσω την ησυχια, αυτα. Ζω καθε μερα στο ησυχαστηριο μου και δεν ξερω πως θα αλλαξει αυτη η κατασταση. Πλεον αγχωνομαι να κυκλοφορω και αναμεσα σε κοσμο οταν τυχαινει να παω στην πολη για διαφορες αγγαρειες. Παλια δεν το ειχα αυτο, παρα μονο αγχος οταν ημουν τετ-α-τετ με κοσμο. Ο γιατρος μου ελεγε παλια βουτα μεσα σε κοσμο, να εισαι συνεχως μεσα σε κοσμο να αλληλεπιδρας σταδιακα θα δεις τη φοβια σου να υποχωρει. Το προβλημα ειναι που να βρω τον κοσμο σαυτο το ηλιθιο μερος που μενω. Αν εμενα σε μεγαλη πολη θα προσπαθουσα κατι να κανω, κατι με κοσμο οτιδηποτε. Στην εξορια τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολα.

----------


## andreaswolf

> Αυξανομαστε βλεπω. 
> Δεν ξερω αν φταιει η ζωη στο χωριο μαζι με την κοινωνικη φοβια και την απομονωση, αλλα εκτος απο κοινωνικη φοβια εχω και ανηδονια. Καταθλιψη δεν το λεω ακομα, γιατι εξακολουθω να βρισκω τη δυναμη να φαω, να κανω ενα μπανιο, να παω εστω και μονος για μια βουτια στη θαλασσα, αλλα πλεον με δυσκολια. Τρωω μεγαλες ποσοτητες φαγητου που μαρεσει, μαλλον γιατι δεν βρισκω ευχαριστηση σε τιποτα αλλο στη ζωη και το φαγητο μου δινει ευχαριστηση. Ασκουμαι οσο μπορω και γιαυτο μαλλον μενω παντα στα ιδια κιλα. Μου αρεσε παλια η ορειβασια, πλεον πηγαινω στο βουνο χωρις καμια ιδιαιτερη ορεξη απλα για να κουνηθουν λιγο οι μυες στο σωμα μου. 
> 
> Αν ημουν και ανθρωπος της θρησκειας, πιστευω πως θα ειχα κανει το μοναχισμο "επαγγελμα" στο αγιο ορος (επαγγελμα μεταφορικα γιατι οι μοναχοι ειναι αμισθοι).
> Αλλωστε η ζωη μου αν εξαιρεσουμε το θρησκευτικο κομματι δεν διαφερει και πολυ απο αυτη ενος καλογερου, σχεση δεν υπαρχει και δεν υπηρχε, παρεες δεν υπαρχουν, ζωη στην εξοχη εδω στο χωριο, το χειμωνα μαζευα ξυλα για το τζακι γιατι οικονομικα δεν βγαιναμε, "ασκητευω" στη φυση οταν παω για solo camping σε μεγαλα υψομετρα για να δω τη θεα και να ακουσω την ησυχια, αυτα. Ζω καθε μερα στο ησυχαστηριο μου και δεν ξερω πως θα αλλαξει αυτη η κατασταση. Πλεον αγχωνομαι να κυκλοφορω και αναμεσα σε κοσμο οταν τυχαινει να παω στην πολη για διαφορες αγγαρειες. Παλια δεν το ειχα αυτο, παρα μονο αγχος οταν ημουν τετ-α-τετ με κοσμο. Ο γιατρος μου ελεγε παλια βουτα μεσα σε κοσμο, να εισαι συνεχως μεσα σε κοσμο να αλληλεπιδρας σταδιακα θα δεις τη φοβια σου να υποχωρει. Το προβλημα ειναι που να βρω τον κοσμο σαυτο το ηλιθιο μερος που μενω. Αν εμενα σε μεγαλη πολη θα προσπαθουσα κατι να κανω, κατι με κοσμο οτιδηποτε. Στην εξορια τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολα.


Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Οσο ζεις σε αυτο το μερος δεν θα αλλαξουν ποτε. Πιστευω οτι εχεις βολευτει στην οικογενειακη σου εστια και δεν εχεις τα αποτελεσματικα μεσα να αλλαξεις την κατασταση. Το προβλημα σου ειναι αναμεσα στον κοσμο και αναμεσα στον κοσμο θα το λυσεις,μη τρεχεις μακρια του. Ο γιατρος σου εχει δικιο, γιατι δεν τον ακους? Η κοινωνικη σου φοβια εκει που βρισκεσαι θα εχει χειροτερεψει φανταζομαι και θα συνεχισει να χειροτερευει ακομα περισσοτερο αν δεν αποφασισεις να κανεις κατι. Πως θα σου φαινοταν να μετακομιζες σε μια πολη? Η δουλεια σου ευνοει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Sonia

Είναι κάτι που το έχω επαναλάβει συχνά σε αυτό το φόρουμ παιδιά... Η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου δεν είναι να βαριέται να πλύνει τα πιάτα ας πούμε, είναι ότι "βολεύεται" σε καταστάσεις και είναι αρνητικός στις αλλαγές, ακόμα κι αν μακροχρόνια οι αλλαγές είναι για το καλό του. Πρέπει να παλεύουμε τα προβλήματα και να παίρνουμε δραστικά μέτρα, όσο βουνό κι αν μας φαίνονται, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## stefamw

> Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. Οσο ζεις σε αυτο το μερος δεν θα αλλαξουν ποτε. Πιστευω οτι εχεις βολευτει στην οικογενειακη σου εστια και δεν εχεις τα αποτελεσματικα μεσα να αλλαξεις την κατασταση. Το προβλημα σου ειναι αναμεσα στον κοσμο και αναμεσα στον κοσμο θα το λυσεις,μη τρεχεις μακρια του. Ο γιατρος σου εχει δικιο, γιατι δεν τον ακους? Η κοινωνικη σου φοβια εκει που βρισκεσαι θα εχει χειροτερεψει φανταζομαι και θα συνεχισει να χειροτερευει ακομα περισσοτερο αν δεν αποφασισεις να κανεις κατι. Πως θα σου φαινοταν να μετακομιζες σε μια πολη? Η δουλεια σου ευνοει κατι τετοιο?


Αυτο φυσικα και το γνωριζω, το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχω δουλεια, παλια δουλευα μοιραζοντας φυλλαδια σε σπιτια αλλα ο εργοδοτης "εκλεισε το μαγαζι" και απο τοτε δεν βρηκα καμια αλλη δουλεια. Αν ειχα λεφτα φυσικα το πρωτο πραγμα που θα εκανα θα ηταν να μετακομιζα σε μεγαλο αστικο κεντρο.

----------


## Κάλι

> Είναι κάτι που το έχω επαναλάβει συχνά σε αυτό το φόρουμ παιδιά... Η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου δεν είναι να βαριέται να πλύνει τα πιάτα ας πούμε, είναι ότι "βολεύεται" σε καταστάσεις και είναι αρνητικός στις αλλαγές, ακόμα κι αν μακροχρόνια οι αλλαγές είναι για το καλό του. Πρέπει να παλεύουμε τα προβλήματα και να παίρνουμε δραστικά μέτρα, όσο βουνό κι αν μας φαίνονται, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα.



Δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι τεμπελια.Φοβος και ανασφαλεια ειναι..

----------


## STAI

> Τι να παλέψω ρε φίλε, πόσο πια να παλεύω; βαρέθηκα να παλεύω και να παίρνω παντού τα αρχίδια μου και να βλέπω άλλους μια ζωή να μην κοπιαζουν για τίποτα και όλα να τους πάνε ρολόι.. Να έχουν τα πάντα. Βαρέθηκα να είμαι ένας αγάμητος 28 χρονών μαλάκας που είναι ανίκανος να μείνει μόνος και μένει με τους γονείς γιατί παίρνω αρχίδια μισθό και δεν έχω ούτε αυτοκίνητο. Έλεος πια . Ούτε το θάρρος δεν έχω να με τελειώνω ο ίδιος. ένα θετικό στη γαμημενη τη ζωή μου δεν έχω δει, Αντε στο διάολο πια.


Να παλεψεις γιατι εισαι νεος.Να παλεψεις για τη μανουλα σου που σε εφερε στον κοσμο.Η αγαμια η ανεργια η εμφανιση ολα τα καλα του κοσμου δεν επιφερουν ισορροπια κ χαρα.στο λεω εγω που ειμαι 39ετων εχω δικο μου γραφείο ειμαι ποθητη εχω τη δυνατοτητα να παω παντου κ παρατησα τα παντα κ ειμαι σπιτι παρεα με την ανισορροπια μου.εχω ενα γιο κ ουτε απο εκει δεν παιρνω δυναμη.χαπια απο τα 24 ανα διαστηματα.κ τι πετυχα?αρρωστησα ...λυκο εχεις μου ειπαν....αν γυρναγα στα 28 θα γινομουν λυκαινα κ θα γ@@@@@ τα παντα.Αποδεξου τις κρισεις τον εαυτο σου κ ζησε φιλε μου...οταν φτασεις πατο μονο ανοδικη θα ναι η πορεια!

----------

